# Avatar



## Tom (Jan 21, 2011)

OK folks. Who can tell me what is happening in MY avatar?

hint.. think "out of the box"


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 21, 2011)

Seriously, I've given this way too much thought and still can't decypher it and I do think outside the box.

The color is wrong for the one bottle to be "Rum" over.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 21, 2011)

I hope that wasn't "Barbara" that got hit by the "Car again" (Carignane). Plus where is her little "Petite Verdot" she was walking?


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jan 21, 2011)

I tried to figure it out yesterday and couldn't


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jan 21, 2011)

you drank to much


----------



## Tom (Jan 21, 2011)

Do tell.. How much did you drink...


----------



## KevininPa (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm thinking there was a fight, and somebody popped him in the cork?




Tom said:


> OK folks. Who can tell me what is happening in MY avatar?
> 
> hint.. think "out of the box"


----------



## Lurker (Jan 21, 2011)

It looks like the weather is turning and it is about to rain. That's all I see. Oh yeah, one other thing, it's too big.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Less than you


----------



## Wade E (Jan 21, 2011)

No clue at all!


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 21, 2011)

That was easy...........




Bottle Shock!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 21, 2011)

Quick, do you raise the neck of the bottle or the punt. Cover with a blanket I remember.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 21, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> That was easy...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*SMART*


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 21, 2011)

Didn't you post the giant grapes last year and I got that one as well.....

Remember I have access to super computers as well as......


----------



## Julie (Jan 21, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> That was easy...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, Geez Mike did you have to say this was easy?????


----------



## Tom (Jan 21, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> That was easy...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THE
WINNER !!!!
Yes Bottle shock.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 21, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Didn't you post the giant grapes last year and I got that one as well.....
> .



Yup, You're right


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 21, 2011)

One of my favorite "wine related" movies!


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jan 22, 2011)

I guess that makes sense..."Bottle shock".


----------



## Tom (Jan 22, 2011)

*New Avatar*

OK NEW AVATAR

What is this?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks like love at first sight.


----------



## Julie (Jan 22, 2011)

uncorking love


----------



## Tom (Jan 22, 2011)

BOTH REAL CLOSE
both can work


----------



## Julie (Jan 22, 2011)

roflmao, ok Mike says: screwing


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 22, 2011)

My guess is foreplay and I'm NOT heading to the corner!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 22, 2011)

Feeling screwed


----------



## Tom (Jan 22, 2011)

Julie, Steve AND Dan 
TO THE CORNER. this is a "family" forum.

What, Just Mods answer this?


----------



## Julie (Jan 22, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Feeling screwed



so what else is new with you


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 22, 2011)

I am about to get screwed as the love diminishes


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 22, 2011)

losing my cork to my fifth love?


----------



## Tom (Jan 22, 2011)

OK wise a$$. WHO or WHAT was the 1st FOUR ??


----------



## Julie (Jan 22, 2011)

love at first sight, uncorking love, screwing and foreplay



Is this a bar pick up?


----------



## Julie (Jan 22, 2011)

or screwing my heart out?


----------



## Tom (Jan 22, 2011)

Julie said:


> *love at first sight*, uncorking love, screwing and foreplay
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a bar pick up?



Yea U got it !


----------



## Wade E (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey, that was me! hehehe


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 22, 2011)

And now you're about to lose your cork!


----------



## Tom (Jan 22, 2011)

I will tell you this BEEr got to me.. 
*I was WRONG.

Its "TRUE LOVE"*


----------



## Tom (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes Time 4 me to goto bed...? corner


----------



## Julie (Jan 22, 2011)

True Love,

I think me, Steve and Dan had better answers than that!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 22, 2011)

How the hell do you get true love out of that! I think it looks like someone about to get screwed out of love!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 22, 2011)

Me tinks da more Tom Dwinks da more he's missing Troy!


----------



## Julie (Jan 22, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> How the hell do you get true love out of that! I think it looks like someone about to get screwed out of love!



Yea,  it is a screwing thing. Tom you are right it's time for bed.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 23, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Me tinks da more Tom Dwinks da more he's missing Troy!



Dan, I think this is more of what you were looking for....






Hey this could be your new avatar.


----------

